# Apple stock split?



## DavidS

Apple's stock is right around $200 - standing at $199.02 right now. Every time the stock hits this (every 2 years or so), Apple splits their stock. 

Do you think Apple will be splitting their stock soon since it A: Is right around $200 and B: It's been 2 years since they split their stock?

With the upcoming Apple Tablet or Macbook Touch, which will revolutionize computing, will Apple split its stock again? And if so, will you buy Apple stock before the split?


----------



## Polk

Apple tablet... believe it when I see it.


----------



## DavidS

Apple tablet computer renderings :: Chicago Sun-Times :: Photo Gallery


----------



## DavidS




----------



## KittenKoder

As much as I hate touch screen ... this new toy will prove to boost their computer sales.


----------



## Shogun

yea.  right.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> yea.  right.



Care to explain, from a technical angle, why you don't think that this will boost Apple sales, since Windoze 7 can't compete with touch screen yet (the drivers they initially were using failed and MS is having a hard time figuring out the problem)?

As I said, I personally hate touch screen, but it's a big seller gimick, and Apple has pretty much cornered the market on it.


----------



## Paulie

Touch screen technology has been around since I was a little kid.

Why is it so popular now?

It's like those skin tight jeans guys are wearing.  They were cool 20 or 30 years ago, but why NOW?


----------



## Andrew2382

lol

mac


----------



## KittenKoder

Paulie said:


> Touch screen technology has been around since I was a little kid.
> 
> Why is it so popular now?
> 
> It's like those skin tight jeans guys are wearing.  They were cool 20 or 30 years ago, but why NOW?



Really, I don't know the answer to why some things become more popular decades later, however there was a recent advancement to them that could be the answer. Touch screen has been limited to only one touch at a time, multiple touches average between the two, but recently they have put a little more effort into multiple touch tracking, allowing you to touch and access more than one point on the screen at a time. While this is not really new either, they have nearly perfected it. Actually, it's the only appeal to touch screen for me at all.


----------



## Shogun

Paulie said:


> Touch screen technology has been around since I was a little kid.
> 
> Why is it so popular now?
> 
> It's like those skin tight jeans guys are wearing.  They were cool 20 or 30 years ago, but why NOW?



Steve Jobs is going to start tight rolling his jeans again and people like Kitten Koder are going to orgasm right after insisting that apple invented stone washed jeans.


----------



## Shogun

Surfacescapes: D&D On Microsoft Surface | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


Not strictly PC gaming, but it&#8217;s nevertheless fascinating. It shows Carnegie Mellon&#8217;s proof of concept application for running a D&D game on *Microsoft Surface* and, well, that zoomable fantasy world map is about the most alluring piece of nerd-kit I have ever seen. I mean, I love maps at the worst of times, but that is simple too much. What&#8217;s even more interesting about it is the way that in terms of interaction, it hybridises boardgame conceits &#8211; maps, dice, and physical surfaces &#8211; with videogame processes &#8211; having menus and automated computation. Pen and paper games become &#8220;screen &#8216;n&#8217; finger&#8221; games?


----------



## elvis

Shogun said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touch screen technology has been around since I was a little kid.
> 
> Why is it so popular now?
> 
> It's like those skin tight jeans guys are wearing.  They were cool 20 or 30 years ago, but why NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs is going to start tight rolling his jeans again and people like Kitten Koder are going to orgasm right after insisting that apple invented stone washed jeans.
Click to expand...


Well Algore invented the Internet, so anything is possible.


----------



## Shogun

*MICROSOFT *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-BTwHAEECs]YouTube - Surfacescapes Demo Walkthrough[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

Shogun said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touch screen technology has been around since I was a little kid.
> 
> Why is it so popular now?
> 
> It's like those skin tight jeans guys are wearing.  They were cool 20 or 30 years ago, but why NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs is going to start tight rolling his jeans again and people like Kitten Koder are going to orgasm right after insisting that apple invented stone washed jeans.
Click to expand...


I don't know anything about any tight rolling of jeans


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> *MICROSOFT *
> 
> YouTube - Surfacescapes Demo Walkthrough



*yawn* Ubuntu has had those drivers for a while already ... old news. Apple is better at advertising than MS now, since Bill is no longer involved in MS more than a stock holder.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touch screen technology has been around since I was a little kid.
> 
> Why is it so popular now?
> 
> It's like those skin tight jeans guys are wearing.  They were cool 20 or 30 years ago, but why NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs is going to start tight rolling his jeans again and people like Kitten Koder are going to orgasm right after insisting that apple invented stone washed jeans.
Click to expand...


Um ... I still have never owned an Apple product.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MICROSOFT *
> 
> YouTube - Surfacescapes Demo Walkthrough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* Ubuntu has had those drivers for a while already ... old news. Apple is better at advertising than MS now, since Bill is no longer involved in MS more than a stock holder.
Click to expand...


blah blah blah, zombie.

yawn, indeed.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touch screen technology has been around since I was a little kid.
> 
> Why is it so popular now?
> 
> It's like those skin tight jeans guys are wearing.  They were cool 20 or 30 years ago, but why NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs is going to start tight rolling his jeans again and people like Kitten Koder are going to orgasm right after insisting that apple invented stone washed jeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... I still have never owned an Apple product.
Click to expand...


as if that keeps you from bearing your apple cross the second MS is brought up..


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs is going to start tight rolling his jeans again and people like Kitten Koder are going to orgasm right after insisting that apple invented stone washed jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... I still have never owned an Apple product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as if that keeps you from bearing your apple cross the second MS is brought up..
Click to expand...


Um ... are you unable to read? This thread is about Apple ... you brought MS into it.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> *MICROSOFT *
> 
> YouTube - Surfacescapes Demo Walkthrough



WOW!!!!!!!! I was so wrong about microsucks, kids and adults with child like mental reasoning must love them! Very impressive Shitgun, do they make an HR game where you call in an employee and question them about the death of their Mother? Buy their stock immediately, America can't get enough gamers, that's the future right???


----------



## KittenKoder

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MICROSOFT *
> 
> YouTube - Surfacescapes Demo Walkthrough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!! I was so wrong about microsucks, kids and adults with child like mental reasoning must love them! Very impressive Shitgun, do they make an HR game where you call in an employee and question them about the death of their Mother? Buy their stock immediately, America can't get enough gamers, that's the future right???
Click to expand...


Gamers are so smart ... no wonder we've seen so many technological advances in the last decade!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... I still have never owned an Apple product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as if that keeps you from bearing your apple cross the second MS is brought up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... are you unable to read? This thread is about Apple ... you brought MS into it.
Click to expand...





and here you are acting like joan of fucking mac!

classic example of your input on computing, to be honest.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MICROSOFT *
> 
> YouTube - Surfacescapes Demo Walkthrough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!! I was so wrong about microsucks, kids and adults with child like mental reasoning must love them! Very impressive Shitgun, do they make an HR game where you call in an employee and question them about the death of their Mother? Buy their stock immediately, America can't get enough gamers, that's the future right???
Click to expand...


Do you REALLY want to talk about games that emulate jobs, Master of the Tarmac?  Hell, it makes sense that you'd revile games so much you ironic fucking mac fan boy!




You are like the poor kid who didn't have a [insert anything] so they hated it.  HATED it.  


It must take a deep foray into the depths of Fucking Retard Hell for a guy to brag about trying to sell paint by number golf maps to EA Games.....  and then turn around and cry about gaming.   


But hey... it's painfully clear why you are more of the labor type than the management type!  Remember to wear your uniform!  You can log back onto USMB and reply during your 15 minute break!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MICROSOFT *
> 
> YouTube - Surfacescapes Demo Walkthrough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!! I was so wrong about microsucks, kids and adults with child like mental reasoning must love them! Very impressive Shitgun, do they make an HR game where you call in an employee and question them about the death of their Mother? Buy their stock immediately, America can't get enough gamers, that's the future right???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gamers are so smart ... no wonder we've seen so many technological advances in the last decade!
Click to expand...





go try to code another GAME, goofnut.


----------



## Paulie

So how 'bout that stock split?

Remember _that_?


----------



## KittenKoder

Paulie said:


> So how 'bout that stock split?
> 
> Remember _that_?



As I understand the market, this is a good sign for Apple.


----------



## Shogun

yea... maybe they can come out with a new cell phone and really bump those numbers!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> yea... maybe they can come out with a new cell phone and really bump those numbers!



 Why do you hate everything except what you like?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea... maybe they can come out with a new cell phone and really bump those numbers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate everything except what you like?
Click to expand...


Say, you probably couldn't post a more ironic post if you tried.



is it cross time already, martyr?


----------

